# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Пикник на обочине.  Братья Стругацкие.  Русский - английский

## Lampada

http://www.shnaresys.com/roadside/picnic/parallel.htm 
Translated from Russian by Antonina W. Bouis

----------


## DDT

Excellent Idea!

----------


## Lampada

> Excellent Idea!

 Спасибо Тритону за ссылку!  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... lel#193799

----------

